# Cruise problem on an 89 gxe



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

My cruise has completely quit. Won.t even turn on any more. It used to hold speed anywhere from 2 seconds to maybe a minute then cut out, power stayed on but will not resume. If I hit set again it will do the same thing again. Now when you hit the switch on the dash it won't even turn on at all anymore. any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first test is to see if the ASCD system light works, which in your case, does not. It tells you to check the cruise indicator bulb, ASCD main switch and Hold relay. If you need the diagnostic flow chart and test info, e-mail me direct @ [email protected].


----------



## impala409 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've got a "92 Brougham with the same problem. The cruise control light works, but that's all
that works. You mention the ASCD switch and Hold relay. Where are they located on this
vehicle? Thanx for your advice!


----------

